# Update on all the cats and kittens available at The ARC



## cats galore

We have over 30 cats and kittens available at the moment so i'll do my best to add all of them to this thread

First we have Daisy. A lovely girl who arrived with her newborn kittens when they were found in a box that was about to be thrown into a crusher. Daisy was so thin and starving hungry but has put weight on now and is a gorgeous gentle girl. We think she's about 15 months old.
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10628347_778693955501443_6617519918122566978_n_zps663b664b.jpg.html]

Next we have Daisy. Another tortie who arrived with her 7 week old kittens after she had reared them on the streets She is approx 5-18 months old and is very affectionate.


This is Freddie. He is approx 30 weeks old and arrived as a 5 week old kitten with his mom and sister after they were found in an overgrown alley way His mom and sister have gone to their forever home together but Freddie is still waiting. He is a gentle boy and loves to cuddle on your knee
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10384535_779836748720497_190396376642129256_n_zps67317021.jpg.html]

Skye is a gorgeous kitten aged around 16 old. She is a talkative girl who lves human company as well as cats and dogs
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10620361_784839494886889_3202315950277606118_o_zps0cd535c2.jpg.html]

Artemis and Athena as most of you will know, arrived in a really bad state. They had pneumonia and severe eye problems but with a lot of care and treatment they got better and are a beautiful pair of girls. I'm looking for a new home for these girls together 
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10830904_790539254316913_5635636747851787919_o_zpsee3a19ed.jpg.html]http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10453084_790541107650061_3208301733250661533_o_zps51cd37b2.jpg.html]

Barney arrived with his brother Rupert, and his sister Betty after being born and raised in a field and never knowing human contact. Surprisingly, Barney is very lovable and Rupert and Betty are getting better everyday. Barney now comes to bed with us and actsas though he's always been here He is a super friendly and cuddly boy although he gets worried about sudden hand movements - he does realise after just a few seconds that he is safe and comes back for a love. The photo is of Barney and his brother Rupert is identical. The black and white one is Betty their sister. They are approx 7-8 months old now. The two gingers are big cats while Betty is very petite
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10849776_10203630305694522_3235856440989172419_n_zps96d75ad5.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10733811_788842964486542_6003163915835488583_o_zpsbd61d566.jpg.html]

Bobby is approx 5 months old and another snuggly boy  He loves his cuddles and is happy amongst cats, dogs and children
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10712663_789667744404064_4747491457830193094_o_zps1812ae79.jpg.html]

Polly is approx 13-14 weeks old. She arrived after living as a stray but then a lady took her into her home and sadly she was bullied badly by the two resident cats for a week This left her quite traumatised and she would growl and bite (gently though like a warning) everyone. She is getting much better everyday but is still nervous of other cats. She puts up with others around her for so long but then gets stroppy with them. She may be better being an only cat although in just over a week she has changed alot so she may be fine with others in time
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10382326_790523740985131_2498136508987611896_o_zpsac5e8196.jpg.html]

Jodie is approx 15-18 months old. Her sister Jaynie is also here and looks identical to her. Both are friendly girls who just want a quiet life after spending their life having kittens while being left outside in the 'owners' garden They are really lovely girls and deserve a good life. We also have 4 kittens - two are Jodie's and two are Jaynie's - we have no idea who is mom to which kittens The kittens are between 22 and 25 weeks old now and although they are shy at first they are the most cuddliest little teddy bears ever
Jodie - Jaynie is identical

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10714020_771495672887938_6596329134384990563_o_zpsbb285aa0.jpg.html]

Amy

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10830675_784841238220048_547202294227889127_o_zps1985a247.jpg.html]

Hetty

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10749978_788771014493737_7422024099056023047_o_zpsc00634df.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/1926238_754610801243092_1022183818467413069_o_zps728dd401.jpg.html]

More to follow


----------



## cats galore

Ronnie and Reggie are two boys that arrived at approx 12 weeks of age - they are around 14 weeks now. The had been born to a stray, and then a lady asked for help with them so they ended up here. They are still nervous but getting better each and everyday. They love charging around the house and playing with the other cats and kittens 
Don't worry, they are not behind bars now

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10835264_788845751152930_90985390653882381_o_zps90276f78.jpg.html]

Trudy is a lovely little girl who is shy at first but settles into a quiet home. She likes the company of other cats  She is approx 5 months old. Her brothers have now been adopted and she would love a forever home of her own



Poppet arrived after she gave birth to 4 kittens on a lady's doorstep  She is probably only about 10 months old now and she was very shocked at becoming a mom. Sadly two kittens died within a few days of birth and then tragically her baby Grace died aged 7 weeks :crying: Poppet now has one baby remaining, little Precious I'm sure most of you will know all about this little family and the sadness they have been through. It didn't end with the three kittens dying though. Precious had a trauma to her eye (it appears that Poppet got too rough while playing and her tooth pierced her eye) resulting in her having to have her eye removed. Poppet and Precious are very very close and at this point I would like to think they could have a home together. This won't be possible for a while though as Precious is still tiny for her age so cannot be neutered for some time.
Poppet 
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_75301_zps61387f12.jpg.html]

Precious

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/my%20cats/b194ad20-7985-4a73-9ae3-540c18334166_zpse047a0a1.jpg.html]

These are our latest arrivals. Lucy with her two 8 month old sons, Lenny and Leon. Their owner was made homeless and the only place that they could go was to the son who tbh, is a junkie and he and his friends were evil to the cats They have now settled down but are still nervous of men when they first meet them They get on with all my cats so would be fine being rehomed where there are others.

Lucy

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_81802_zpsa42bb252.jpg.html]

Lenny

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_82411_zpsdc2b209c.jpg.html]

Leon

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_81781_zps3a9e363f.jpg.html]


----------



## GingerNinja

All beautiful but I cannot believe Freddie is still waiting for a home 

I think about him all the time


----------



## cats galore

GingerNinja said:


> All beautiful but I cannot believe Freddie is still waiting for a home
> 
> I think about him all the time


Freddie is gorgeous GN, I can't believe he's still here myself. He is so loving but he appears shy when he first meets people - maybe that's what puts them off


----------



## Little-moomin

All so beautiful. I wish I could offer them all one big loving home!


----------



## Soozi

So lovely CG! I do hope the new year bring new and loving homes for these beauties! a Huge thanks again for caring and loving them! Precious's eye wound is looking good!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ForestWomble

I wish I could give Artemis and Athena or Freddie a forever home, but sadly can not.

I hope you find homes for them all soon.


----------



## Simons cats

Some gorgeous kitties there.


----------



## ameliajane

Am seriously considering having another cat to keep my new cat company. 

Would be looking for a smallish, quietish cat that gets on with other cats and likes to play now and then but wont mind too much about being left for long hours three days a week. 

Just in the process of decorating the spare room (the room the new kitty would stay in initially) but once it's ready I'll be in touch!

I do live on a fairly busy road but it is difficult for the cats to get out onto the road - the cat would have to be pretty determined and there's nothing to tempt them on the other side of the road. My last cat and my current cat have never managed/bothered to even try. Plus big gardens at back of house to keep kitties entertained.

Do you house to people on roads? I know some rescues don't, regardless of the specific circumstances.


----------



## Simons cats

Keep looking at the pics, if I don't home a cat whilst I'm off home alone over Christmas, I will be in touch about a home check if you can get one done in MK. I probably will look at homing a cat locally so that I have 16 days to settle the cat and be here with my other two but if not, I'll be in touch


----------



## cats galore

ameliajane said:


> Am seriously considering having another cat to keep my new cat company.
> 
> Would be looking for a smallish, quietish cat that gets on with other cats and likes to play now and then but wont mind too much about being left for long hours three days a week.
> 
> Just in the process of decorating the spare room (the room the new kitty would stay in initially) but once it's ready I'll be in touch!
> 
> I do live on a fairly busy road but it is difficult for the cats to get out onto the road - the cat would have to be pretty determined and there's nothing to tempt them on the other side of the road. My last cat and my current cat have never managed/bothered to even try. Plus big gardens at back of house to keep kitties entertained.
> 
> *Do you house to people on roads? I know some rescues don't, regardless of the specific circumstances*.


So long as it is secure and they are safe i don't have a problem


----------



## cats galore

Simons cats said:


> Keep looking at the pics, if I don't home a cat whilst I'm off home alone over Christmas, I will be in touch about a home check if you can get one done in MK. I probably will look at homing a cat locally so that I have 16 days to settle the cat and be here with my other two but if not, I'll be in touch


I can get homechecks done almost anywhere as i'm linked to various groups who organise homechecks and transport throughout the country


----------



## cats galore

Beautiful Daisy has been in rescue since 4th July after she arrived with her newborn kittens. No-one has shown any interest in this gorgeous girl apart from one lady who adopted two of her sons a short while ago. Today Diane couldn't resist and came back to collect Daisy as she couldn't bare to see her stuck in rescue any longer. Daisy left not long ago to live with a lovely couple and her two sons Midas and Romeo. I'm so grateful to Diane and Gary for giving this special girl a loving home. She deserved so much more than spending her time in rescue - and they have the perfect home for her  One lucky cat that I didn't mind leaving just before Christmas as she has gone to a quiet loving home xx


----------



## Polly G

I am delighted that beautiful Daisy has gone to a wonderful home, I couldn't believe that no-one had shown any interest in her before. Have a fantastic life Daisy with your two sons and your lovely new family xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Awwwwww Daisy in a home for Christmas! :001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## MCWillow

You do such an amazing job - I am in awe of you, you are such a strong lady!

Merry Christmas Sal - hope you have an amazing New Year! x


----------



## oatcake

Hi, we would be interested in providing a home for the lovely Bobby or Freddie soon after Christmas as we are looking for a new young cat or kitten to join our family and be acompanion for our 11 year old male cat who is very young at heart. we are a family of three, with a 17 year old daughter and I work from home, so I'm around alot to provide love and stability. We live in north worcestershire,so not too far from you either! All your cats look lovely I do hope you find loving, forever homes for them all.


----------



## GingerNinja

oatcake said:


> Hi, we would be interested in providing a home for the lovely Bobby or Freddie soon after Christmas as we are looking for a new young cat or kitten to join our family and be acompanion for our 11 year old male cat who is very young at heart. we are a family of three, with a 17 year old daughter and I work from home, so I'm around alot to provide love and stability. We live in north worcestershire,so not too far from you either! All your cats look lovely I do hope you find loving, forever homes for them all.


That's brilliant! I don't want to get my hopes up but I hope that this works out 

I'm sure that if you visit CG in the new year, you will fall in love with at least one cat :blush:


----------



## oatcake

GingerNinja said:


> That's brilliant! I don't want to get my hopes up but I hope that this works out
> 
> I'm sure that if you visit CG in the new year, you will fall in love with at least one cat :blush:


I've been in touch with the lovely CG and I hope to visit this weekend with a view to rehoming Bobby in early January, need to sort vet references etc and of course make sure that Bobby likes us too!


----------



## cats galore

oatcake said:


> I've been in touch with the lovely CG and I hope to visit this weekend with a view to rehoming Bobby in early January, need to sort vet references etc and of course make sure that Bobby likes us too!


Bobby likes everyone so i can't see that being a problem  He just adores having his cuddles and is so gentle. Look forward to meeting you over the weekend


----------



## ameliajane

So lovely to see these cats finding homes. 
Betty is absolutely beautiful. :001_wub:


----------



## oatcake

cats galore said:


> Bobby likes everyone so i can't see that being a problem  He just adores having his cuddles and is so gentle. Look forward to meeting you over the weekend


We are really looking forward to meeting you and Bobby too! I am collecting my vet's reference on saturday morning so that I can bring it with me


----------



## jill3

I think Freddie is Beautiful. :001_tt1:
Sadly it's early Days for my Sister who has just lost Henry so maybe in the New Year after she has been on Holiday there will be someone to keep her company.


----------



## MCWillow

Fantastic news that some of the fluffs have found new homes!

Keep up the good work Sally - you amazing person! xxx


----------



## cats galore

Just a quick update on Bobby. He had his viewing today with the lovely Oatcake and her family and i'm pleased to say that he will be joining them in January:thumbup:
Thankyou so much for offering him a lovely home


----------



## oatcake

cats galore said:


> Just a quick update on Bobby. He had his viewing today with the lovely Oatcake and her family and i'm pleased to say that he will be joining them in January:thumbup:
> Thankyou so much for offering him a lovely home


Our thanks to you Sally for letting us have him, we are already besotted with him :001_tt1:. It is a testament to you and your hard work that all your cats and kittens are so well socialised no matter how poor a start they've had in life. This is evident by the way that they all come to say hello and have a fuss and cuddle:smile5:. 
I hope many more of your special cats and kittens find their forever homes soon.


----------



## GingerNinja

That's great news! 

Still got my fingers crossed for Freddie xx


----------



## LadyJ89

Bobby is so lovely I wish I could have him :001_wub:


----------



## oatcake

LadyJ89 said:


> Bobby is so lovely I wish I could have him :001_wub:


Yes he is gorgeous and we are thrilled to be able to adopt him but Sally has many more gorgeous cats available if you're looking to adopt.


----------



## cats galore

A quick update on who has been rehomed/reserved.
Daisy has now left to go and live with two of her sons
Skye has been reserved today and will be leaving next week 
Bobby as you will know is reserved and will be leaving soon 
Ronnie and Reggie have now been reserved and will be leaving soon to live together 
Trudy is reserved and will be leaving on Sunday 
I'm so happy that these have all found loving homes. We still have lots more in the rescue including the lovable Freddie, Barney, Lenny etc etc


----------



## Cloudygirl

Someone has to take Barney he looks just like my affectionate boy. Gingers make the most loving cats


----------



## cats galore

This gorgeous 15 year old girl Fizz is arriving into foster care on Sunday after her owner passed away suddenly on Thursday  She already has someone interested in her so hopefully she will be going to her forever home very soon


----------



## cats galore

We also have a long haired black and white girl, approx 6 months old arriving on Sunday too. She's been living as a stray and is going into a foster home to be cared for until she finds her new forever home. Photos to follow


----------



## GingerNinja

Fizz is lovely! I hope the possible home works out :thumbup1:


----------



## cats galore

Gorgeous Polly has just left to live with a lovely elderly gentleman whose old cat died on 30th December. He couldn't bare to be without a cat in his life but most rescues will not rehome to elderly people. His daughter has promised me that if anything happens to him, Polly will go and live with her family so I am happy with that
Polly has now found a loving home and given this man a reason to get up in the mornings xx


----------



## moggie14

cats galore said:


> Gorgeous Polly has just left to live with a lovely elderly gentleman whose old cat died on 30th December. He couldn't bare to be without a cat in his life but most rescues will not rehome to elderly people. His daughter has promised me that if anything happens to him, Polly will go and live with her family so I am happy with that
> Polly has now found a loving home and given this man a reason to get up in the mornings xx


Aww that is lovely


----------



## JaimeandBree

Lovely. Good luck Polly and may you bring much joy to your new owner


----------



## cats galore

Another successful homecheck was done this morning which means that Artemis and Athena, the last of the 'quarry kittens' have found their forever home. They will be leaving at the end of the week


----------



## cats galore

Two more have been reserved tonight and should be leaving during the next week 
Barney and a 14 week old tabby kitten have found their new home together. Barney thinks he's dad to all the kittens, he's so gentle with them all


----------



## cats galore

This beautiful girl arrived today. She is approx 6 months old and semi long haired. She's a very pretty girl and has already got a viewing


----------



## Cloudygirl

So glad Barney has a home. I wanted him so badly but I don't really have room for 3. He is such a gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## cats galore

This morning my beautiful 'quarry kittens' went to their forever home together. They had been through so much and fought so hard to survive when no-one (including the vets) thought it was possible. As you know Little Aries passed away after his operation and Sparticus left sometime ago for his new life. I don't mind admitting that I have shed a few tears today seeing these two leave but that's why I saved them - to give them a brand new life in a fantastic home which is what they have got. Good luck babies and have a brilliant and healthy future together xx


----------



## cats galore

sorry i forgot their photo:
this is Artemis and Athena x


----------



## cats galore

Freddie had a viewing the other day but it didn't work out so he was back up for adoption BUT he now has someone on here interested in him. A homecheck is being organised so hopefully a new home can be revealed very soon


----------



## Charity

Fingers crossed for Freddie this time, I think he is so handsome and absolutely adorable.


----------



## Simons cats

Fingers crossed for Freddie!


----------



## Simons cats

I wonder who Freddie might be coming to live with Friday !!!!!:w00t:


----------



## tincan

Wonderful news , happy new home Freddie & happy new fur baby Simons cats


----------



## MCWillow

Fabulous news!! Congrats Si on your new furbaby, and congrats Freddie on getting such a wonderful daddy  :thumbup: xx


----------



## cats galore

Sadly i'm afraid Freddie's home fell through Simon is absolutely gutted but personal circumstances changed everything for him which means that Freddie is back up for adoption


----------



## cats galore

Holly finally headed off to her new home yesterday. She arrived back on 5/7/14 after living as a stray, heavily pregnant and scared after someone had set their dog on her She finally gave birth to Rosie and Jim 10 days later but due to complications a c-section was needed to deliver Jim. She had been reserved immediately but due to different circumstances it has taken until now for Holly to finally be able to start her new life with a lovely family in Cambridge. She joins a 12 year old cat who was adopted from here earlier last year.
My home will seem very strange for a while without Holly as she has 'become part of the furniture' so to speak. She's such a quiet gentle girl who will suddenly have a mad run around with her favourite toys then relax and sleep for several hours again. She's going to be loved so much in her new home and she truly deserves it. I had a message from Michelle last night which included a lovely photo of Holly. She had instantly settled herself in to her new home and was rolling around by Michelle's side having a big fuss The last photo shows Holly in her new forever home


----------



## cats galore

This beautiful girl arrived and was reserved immediately. She left for her new home on Thursday to live with two kittens that were adopted from me earlier last year


----------



## cats galore

We had an urgent call for help after a young lady passed away suddenly leaving her 15 year old cat behind
I put out an urgent request for a foster home but managed to get her a forever home instead:thumbup:
A homecheck was organised at record speed and Fizz arrived here on Monday lunchtime then left for her new home on Monday teatime. She has settled in really well considering how scared and confused the poor girl was x


----------



## cats galore

We have three new additions in the rescue too. They all arrived yesterday evening.
Bella, a young tortie had been abandoned when her owners moved away and left her behind She's very affectionate and will be off to the vets next week for snap tests and a checkup.

We then had Lily and Pearl arrive. They are 20 week old sisters who were born to a stray cat. The lady had taken the cat in and has tried to find homes for these two remaining kittens without any success. She has kept mom cat and had her spayed so she is now safe and loved. Hopefully Lily and Pearl will be spayed next week and will then be ready for their forever home - hopefully together if possible

We now have 23 cats and kittens in the rescue who haven't been reserved- 18 of them are black or black and white!!! Looks like I have a lot of persuading to do


----------



## Aubrie30

So sorry that Freddie's home with Si fell through 

The three black kittens on the first page (Hetty, Ally and Annie?) are absolutely stunning :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore

Ronnie and Reggie have just left for their forever home together. They are still nervous but getting better every single day - they were terrified though today when we had to put them in their carrier I have the wounds to prove it too Have a great life boys in your new home x


----------



## ameliajane

You do such amazing work with all these cats.
Truly an angel x


----------



## cats galore

It sounds very much like a heavily pregnant cat and her litter of 8 week old kittens are coming soon!!!! Poor girl must have got pregnant straight after giving birth  She is no longer wanted by the 'owner' as she keeps having kittens
Well they will all be safe here very soon hopefully


----------



## Polski

cats galore said:


> She is no longer wanted by the 'owner' as she keeps having kittens


Well...D'oh! If they don't have her done and continue to let out put what do they think will happen? :mad2:


----------



## cats galore

Polski said:


> Well...D'oh! If they don't have her done and continue to let out put what do they think will happen? :mad2:


They never let her in she lives in their garden with other cats and her kittens


----------



## moggie14

Oh poor girl, thank goodness she is coming to you and safety 
I've heard of a few kittens lately - is it unusual for moggies to have kittens mid winter? :huh:


----------



## cats galore

moggie14 said:


> Oh poor girl, thank goodness she is coming to you and safety
> I've heard of a few kittens lately - is it unusual for moggies to have kittens mid winter? :huh:


not anymore, 'kitten season' never seems to end


----------



## Polski

cats galore said:


> They never let her in she lives in their garden with other cats and her kittens


That sounds like Fliss and Jaspers mums owners. Cats were not allowed in, first cat gave birth at 6 months, they kept a female from that litter and she herself got pregnant before she was 4 months old, giving birth a couple of weeks after her mum had her 2nd litter. Jasper was abandoned by kitten mum (thats how I ended up with him at an hour old) but she came back the next day and birthed 2 more. They found homes for all bar Fliss so I had her so she didnt face the same fate as her mother and grandmother. Does my head in!


----------



## cats galore

Foxy has had her viewing today and the lady adored her. She also loved Hetty who being a bit older, a bit bigger and also a black kitten won her heart. She struggled to decide on which to adopt but I'm happy to say that Hetty has now left for her forever home and Foxy is running around the catservatory with the others having a great time
So Foxy is still up for adoption everyone if you are interested in giving this little girl a loving home.

First photo - Hetty now rehomed. Second photo - Foxy, still available


----------



## cats galore

Sorry i'm behind on everything, it's been so busy here again. 

Now, little Foxy found her forever home the other day after Jasmine had to be brought back She just wouldn't settle with children, other cats or anything, but she has now been reserved pending a homecheck and will be an only cat and also an indoor cat

Lenny is now reserved too so he'll be on his way to a new home at the end of the month

Rosie's one little ginger boy went to live with my vet yesterday The vets and nurses at the practice I use can't resist them when they go to be neutered

Rosie should be leaving on Monday but still to be 100% confirmed and Libby has a viewing on Monday too so hopefully she'll have found her forever home

I now have two cats here who are pregnant with their 5th litter in a year 
The one still has her two kittens with her from the last litter but they have been reserved too so will be on their way as soon as they are neutered giving mom chance to have a bit of a breather before this next litter.

I am now trying to catch a mom cat with her remaining kitten too. It's going to be so difficult even with my friend who is an expert at trapping the ferals. We spent all day out in the cold on Wednesday after finding one of the kittens dead in a tumbled down shed:crying: It was approx 6-8 weeks old poor baby. We now desperately want to get mom and other kitten out of the cold. The mom had been thrown out of a car in the country lane where she is now living:cursing:


----------



## cats galore

Just thought I would update on what has been happening here. Tbh, I cannot remember what i've already told you all so i may repeat some things and I may miss some out.

Anyway, I took in two cats last week who I was told were pregnant with their 5th litter - fortunately after having check ups at the vets yesterday it turns out neither are pregnant. I'm so relieved for both of them and they are off to be spayed tomorrow so that will be an end to stress for them. They also had snap tests done and both are negativefor FIV/FELV so i'm really pleased. 
A third cat was checked and doesn't appear pregnant but we don't know if she is spayed so for now we just wait and see. Her snap test was also negative. I have 5 kittens reserved for new homes, lots of people asking about kittens and cats so plenty of homechecks being done at the moment (thankfully I belong to a group who do the homechecks for me so that helps). I now have a new fosterer on board too and she's caring for a cat who may have a home buthas got lost. At the moment we are trying to find her home (if she has one), if that isn't possible she will be put up for adoption shortly.
I have a lovely 20 week old torbie in rescue now. She's a lot like Polly was and is scared of everything (apart from humans) so we have lots of growling from her at the moment She'll soon settle though and find a lovely new home.
We also have two gorgeous little black and white kittens (lots of white on them) who I want to rehome together. They are 21 weeks old and adorable, although nervous at the moment.
I have the most gorgeous long haired tortie going to a new home tomorrow and i'm trying to find a home for 2 x 12 month old brothers (one is black and white the other is blue and white and long haired) - photos to follow.
I have two heavily pregnant tabby cats on their way to me as I type. The have come from a house with 20 cats, most of which are heavily pregnant and several kittens - all unneutered Several rescues around the country have joined forces to help these poor cats get to safety. Again photos to follow.


----------



## cats galore

A lot has happened since I last updated so I think the best thing for me to do is start a new thread with all the new additions on. I still have a few of the cats from off this thread but I think most of them have left now to start their new lives


----------

